# Fish River



## BBreeze

My self and sleeping fish hit the north end of fish river yesterday and man was it slow. We picked away at them all day and ended up with a nice mess of fish. The majority of the fish we caught trolling jigs and the color did not seem to matter you just had to hit them in the head with it.


----------



## rfh21

Planning on hitting somewhere on the eastern shore Saturday. Have the rivers been best?


----------



## amarcafina

Nice haul, I got to wake my buddy up that lives on the river and tell him I need some trout fishing !!


----------



## BBreeze

rjh21 I would think any of the three rivers over this way would be holding some fish since the delta has been blown out with the fresh muddy water.


----------



## BBreeze

Got a few more today


----------



## rfh21

Looks like that's what ill be doing then. Ive been living in Daphne a few months but haven't had the yak out much with the weather. Ill be looking to hit one of the upper rivers Saturday morning.


----------



## jailbait

How far north were you on the river, nice catch btw!!


----------



## BBreeze

We fished from the lauch on honey rd north to the hwy 32 bridge. Also talked to some folks fishing south of there that did about the same and they had a few red fish in the mix.


----------



## jailbait

I'm from that part of the river and was just curious, I'm still learning what to catch and where this time of year and I will definatly be giving that a shot here real soon!


----------



## BBreeze

I hear ya jailbait. Friday was my first time fishing there, but I did have a little help from some friends that fish that river all the time. I think I am going to explore a little to the south the next trip to see if I can find some reds.


----------



## rfh21

Ill be in that exact spot Saturday as long as the weather holds. Depending on the amount of rain Friday I may head north or south.


----------



## jailbait

I won't make this Saturday but hopefully the next


----------



## rfh21

Hit Fish River this weekend on Saturday from daylight to noonish. I don't know if it was the full moon or the unseasonable warm weather we've had but the fishing was poor at best. Only guy I talked to catching anything was using some live shrimp and only catching really small trout. I threw the box at them at every promising spot with one hook up. Don't wanna say the area is done with trout for the year but I tasted the water and there was almost no salt present at all.


----------



## BBreeze

We hit it Sunday and it was slow, but we did manage about 15 fish with 4 being keepers and had one that went 25". Only fish I caught casting was the big one ever thing else I caught trolling in about 10 feet of water. If the fish where on the bottom they would not bit, but if you could find them suspended you could get a bit here and there.


----------



## jailbait

I'll be at it this Saturday morning somewhere around fish river or weeks bay, this rain may mess the river up so the bay may produce better results.


----------



## rfh21

I'm planning on the same. Should be launching at the 98 ramp Saturday morning. Hoping the salinity will be better closer to the bay. Hoping it doesn't rain too much tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## jailbait

If it rains real bad I'm may have to move to the mouth of weeks bay, I've had a lots of luck down there at the oyster bar across from the launch but we will see. I'm also looking at maybe goin to dauphin island here in the next few weeks to hit up the rocks where Katrina cut was but that's a whole nother bag of tricks.


----------



## rfh21

I'm new to fishing in Alabama (raised in Mississippi then a year in Florida) so any news of a spot is good news to me. Let me know what you think after the rain and I may join you. Don't know if I can take another skunking.


----------



## jailbait

Lol, I've been getting skunked for years but that's just part of learning, I should know by Friday where I'm gonna put in, I'm in the process of learn all the little county accesses so I can put in in various spots. I have all kinds of places to put in so just gotta put in the time!


----------



## BBreeze

I was told that there is a new kayak only launch on magnolia river you might want to check out. It is about half way up the river and off of oak street i think.I have not had a chance to check it out.


----------



## rfh21

I will say Alabama is the most friendly state I've found for information on launches and providing free public access. I'll take a skunk in exchange for a killer trip just so I've got high hopes.


----------



## jailbait

I always have a good time, skunk or no skunk! It's always good to be out on the water.


----------



## rfh21

I don't know fish river well so I've been reading some stuff on it. Swan Island is mentioned as a landmark. Anyone know where this is? Road reference so I can find it on a map? I only see two true islands on the river.


----------



## jailbait

It's north of 98 bout a mile or so, I don't think there are any state easements to access it easier, it's a good lil paddle from the bridge but it produces good fish in the spring. You can troll all the way there, I've caught some good rat reds in this area as well as specks. There is also a boat launch at the end of hwy 1 where the mouth of weeks bay runs into mobile bay, its a small deep pass but it shallows quickly on both sides. The weeks bay side is full of oyster beds that produce nice fish also. I will be at the 98 boat launch around 8ish


----------



## rfh21

That's where I thought it was thanks for the info. I should be hitting the water at day break Saturday at the 98 ramp as well. I'll be in my tan pompano so if you see me give me a shout.


----------



## jailbait

I'll be in a greenish brown ascend. Good luck


----------



## rfh21

Think I spotted you out there jailbait just north of Swan Island. I was on some fish and anxious to find the bigger ones or I would have moved down to introduce myself. Ended up finding them on a really slow troll then jigged the spot. Caught 5 right at 14 and released. Moved north to find the bigger ones and no luck. Back to the same spot and caught 3 more small ones. Had fun but nothing worth keeping in 7 hours. You do any good? I didn't see anyone catching anything.


----------



## jailbait

Got one nice speck to the boat and someone flipped the switch and shut them off! It was still a beautiful morning and enjoyed!


----------

